# Canadian source for Hammond organ parts?



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

I just picked up (ouch!) and old Hammond and need some of the special tonewheel oil. I can't find a Cdn source and I don't even know where Cdn Hammond player hang out online. Any links, anyone?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

No affiliation, but this fellow had an ad on OttawaMusician

http://www.toneonwheels.com/about.php

andy


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> No affiliation, but this fellow had an ad on OttawaMusician
> 
> http://www.toneonwheels.com/about.php
> 
> andy


He's also a forum member nonreverb


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

For years and years in the 70s/80s, the guy who serviced those things locally used Crisco oil. hwopv

Dunno if I'd recommend it, though...

W


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You can always just buy it here... great seller 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/THREE-TUBES-OF-H...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

/www.classicorgan.com

Just found this place, in Markham!
I'll have to call them.


----------

